# Just Like Cheatin Sonar Maps is Have a Christmas Giveaway



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Please visit our website (www.justlikecheatin.com)to register for our <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1194901438_1 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Christmas drawing to be held on December 10th. Just Like Cheatin will be giving away 2 sonar fishing maps for each area. Please be sure to list the map area you would enjoy in the comments section.


JLC would like to wish everyone a happy, health Holiday season and a prosperous New Year.
> 
>


----------

